# Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?



## Connemara (6. Juli 2012)

Ich frage mich, ob man einen Sprudelstein im Teich "einbauen"/verwenden soll oder nicht?
Kann mir da jemand etwas zu sagen? ...vielleicht ist es ja auch eine blöde Frage....
Habe nämlich eine Pumpe mit Sprudelsteinen geschenkt bekommen.
Danke schon einmal für eure Bemühungen  !


----------



## Nori (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*

Wenn du eine Luftpumpe meinst, dann halte ich es in deinem Fall (wenig Wasservolumen) im Sommer für sinnvoll und im Winter sowieso.
In größeren Teichen braucht man das während der Sommermonate nicht - im Winter als Eisfreihalten sind die Teile prima.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Connemara (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*

Danke ...lässt man diese Luftpumpe denn am besten durchlaufen, oder nur stundenweise?


----------



## StefanBO (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*

Hallo,

wenn da nur die Luft nach oben sprudelt, also keinerlei Düse vorhanden ist, die für eine Verwirbelung sorgt, hat das im Sommer mehr dekorativen Zweck.


----------



## Nori (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*

Ich denke stundenweiser Betrieb genügt.
Pauschal ist das immer schwer zu sagen.
Ich hab während der Sommermonate einen Ausströmer in der Bioabteilung des Filters laufen - und das aber nur während der Nachtzeit wo die Filterpumpe nicht läuft.
Das muss man aber selbst erkunden, wie es für den eigenen Teich am besten ist.

@ Stefan:
Sie schreibt doch "Sprudelstein" (= so ne blaue Ausströmerkugel oder ähnliches)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Connemara (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*

Stefan, ich stell mal den Link ein, welche Pumpe es ist (hoffe, das ist okay?!)...es wirbelt schon ganz gut 

http://www.pontec.com/site/?sid=57&cid=127


----------



## StefanBO (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*

Hallo,


Nori schrieb:


> Sie schreibt doch "Sprudelstein" (= so ne blaue Ausströmerkugel oder ähnliches)


okay, ich kenne mich bei dieser Technik und den Begriffen nicht so aus  Für mich hörte sich das so nach 'ner Art Aquarien-Dekosprudelstein an ... bin ja schon weg


----------



## Connemara (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*

Stefan, da geht es mir genau so....darum frag ich hier...ist aber schwierig, wenn man selbst die Begriffe nicht so richtig kennt 

Ja, es ist eine blaue Kugel ...sind sogar 2 dabei


----------



## archie01 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*



Nori schrieb:


> Ich hab während der Sommermonate einen Ausströmer in der Bioabteilung des Filters laufen - und das aber nur während der Nachtzeit wo die Filterpumpe nicht läuft.




Hallo
Ist dir aber klar , das du die Filterleistung auf ein Minimum reduzierst , wenn du die Pumpe über Nacht abstellst ? Ist einer der übelsten Anfängerfehler.....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Limnos (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*

Hi

Ein Sprudelstein ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn zu wenig Sauerstoff im Teich, d.h. wenn die Fische dies durch raschere Atmung oder an der Oberfläche hängen anzeigen. Auch im Winter ist es m.E. nicht nötig. In der Natur leben die Fische auch unter der geschlossenen Eisdecke ohne solche Hilfsmittel. Aber es gibt im Sommer wie im Winter auch Situationen, wo es sinnvoll sein kann. Z.B. bei lang andauernden hohen Temperaturen im Sommer (Wasser über 28°C) oder zu dichtem Fischbesatz im Winter.

MfG.-
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*

Hallo Birgit,
wenn Du den Sprudler in ein Rohr setzt a la "Luftheber", dann könnte das eine sinnvolle Umwälzung werden. Die Pumpe ist ja recht klein. Ein 50er HT-Rohr unter der Brücke, wenn da noch 50 cm Wasertiefe sind, wäre vermutlich eine gute Wahl. Das Wasser kannst Du dann mit ein paar Bögen und Rohrstücken aus der Teichmitte holen .
Für den Winter hätte ich Bedenken, dass der Auskühlungseffekt stärker ist als der Nutzen. In Deinem Fall würde ich dafür sorgen, dass um den "Überwinterungsplatz" kein Schlamm/Blätter liegt, wenn es wieder kälter wird (oder kommen die Fische in eine IH?).


----------



## Connemara (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*

Danke Wolfgang...den Fischen ist nicht anzumerken, dass Sauerstoff fehlen könnte. Ich habe sooo viele Pflanzen drin, die Sauerstoff geben... 
Vielleicht hänge ich die Kugeln einfach an eine Zeitschaltuhr und lasse sie stundenweise laufen...


----------



## Connemara (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*

Hallo Rolf, 
die Umwälzung des Wassers erfolgt ja nicht durch die kleine Sprudelsteinpumpe. Ich habe ja noch eine Filterpumpe dran. Bis jetzt waren die Fische immer über Winter im Teich und das ging problemlos. Habe immer einen Eisfreihalter aus Styropor benutzt. War manchmal mühsam dafür zu sorgen, dass wirklich ein Loch blieb, aber es hat sogar letzten Winter geklappt. 
...oder verstehe ich dich falsch?


----------



## Nori (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*

@ Archie:
Mein Teich läuft so seit 6 Jahren - weiss nicht ob ich da noch in der "Anfänger"-Kategorie bin.
Die Filteranlage hab ich mir selbst ausgedacht und auch die Laufzeiten von Filterpumpe,UVC und Luftpumpe - Ergebniss: Glasklares Wasser, gesunde Goldis, extrem niedrige Unterhaltskosten und keinerlei Reinigungsarbeiten am Biofilter und Hauptfilter (Ausnahme alle 4-6 Wochen mal den Bodensatz abpumpen) - es wird nur der Vorfilter alle 1-2 Tage gesäubert.
Generell halte ich wenig von pauschalisierten Antworten wie: "der Filter muss 24 h laufen" oder "2 Watt UVC pro 1000 Liter" oder "der Teichinhalt muss alle Stunde durch den Filter".

Gruß Nori


----------



## burki (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*



StefanBO schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn da nur die Luft nach oben sprudelt, also keinerlei Düse vorhanden ist, die für eine Verwirbelung sorgt, hat das im Sommer mehr dekorativen Zweck.



hallo

wie soll diese verwirbelung gehen, sind das diese luftheber?

das ich bei mir im bodengrund schwarze stinkende stellen habe, denke ich habe sauerstoffmangel im teich und eine luftpumpe könnte da helfen!?
z.b.
http://www.amazon.de/JBL-28013-Pond-Oxi-Set/dp/B000H6SQSA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341692262&sr=8-1

nur wie sieht das mit co2 aus, könnte dann ja ausgetrieben werden.

reichen da also diese luftpumpen mit sprudelstein nichts?


----------



## Joerg (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*

Birgit,
es ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll die Nachts laufen zu lassen,
dann verbrauchen deine Unterwasserpflanzen sogar Sauerstoff.
Besonders bei höheren Temperaturen kann der Gehalt stark absinken.
Ich habe positive Erfahrungen damit gemacht, die Fische sind frühmorhens deutlich aktiver.

Tagsüber macht es wenig Sinn, wenn zusätzlich ein Filter läuft.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*

Hallo Jörg,
ich gehe mit Deiner Meinung mit, dass ein "Sprudler" nachts besser helfen kann (wenn der Filter am Limit arbeitet).
Hallo Birgit,
tut mir leid, dass ich überlesen habe, dass Du auch einen Filter parallel dazu betreibst.
Mein Beitrag zielte in die Richtung: "Kann ich mit einer Luftpumpe auch filtern?"
Also lass Dich durch mich nicht verunsichern . Eine Nutzung eines Sprudlers am Abend/ in der Nacht kann sinnvoll sein - ich habe selber leider nicht im Forum oder anderswo danach gesucht .


----------



## Connemara (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*

Danke Jörg,
so mache ich es jetzt auch...

Rolf, keine Sorge...so schnell lasse ich mich nicht verunsichern ...es geht schnell, dass man was überliest ...trotzdem danke!


----------



## burki (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sprudelstein - Sinn oder Unsinn?*

hallo

also machen diese teile schon sinn?
http://www.amazon.de/JBL-28013-Pond-Oxi-Set/dp/B000H6SQSA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341692262&sr=8-1

und es muss nicht unbedingt ein luftheber sein?

ich habe bei mir keinen filter laufen und auch keine fische.
nur halt teilweise schwarzen sand(substrat. hoffe das dies mit einem sprudler besser wird.


----------

